# 1997 jetta oil change info needed?



## ColomBlood (May 3, 2011)

wassup, I'm a newcomer to the VW world, got a '97 Jetta off a relative to use for work purposes, it's got 208K but I like the way it drives, I'm trying to educate myself on how to do the maintenance on it cuz I've always been a Honda man , but for $1300, I'll give this VW a shot, it didn't come with a manual so what kind of oil does it or should it get? is a fram filter good to use for this car? just want some directions and tips on how to change the oil cuz I'm a do-it-yourselfer , thanks in advance


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

I would suggest not to get a Fram filter for these cars. While they are not all that picky, you can get a lot better filter for almost the same money, especially when you buy a fivepack or get an oil change special. 
As far as oil, anything that is approved VW 502.00 standard will do. Most of them are 5W40, which I think is the recommended viscosity for the car. 
Check this list 
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf
And also a quick Google search or search in this forum will get you about two million thread on this topic.


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

First I would get a little history about the cars oil history, specifically around the type of oil (Dino vs synthetic). There are bunch of articles out there about changing from Dino to synthetic and visa versa.

I had a 96 Jetta GLS and used 10w30 synthetic blend since 65K and used it up to 155K (Thats when I totaled the car). I never had issues and i stayed away from Fram filters...I usually went with PureOne or Bosch. :thumbup:


----------



## ColomBlood (May 3, 2011)

I'm from New Jersey, I see that some of the members live in other countries so the oils and filters some of you use may not be sold here, so if you are from the US, please recommend some oil and filter brands for my car as I don't have a manual, also, do I HAVE to use synthetic oil? it's more expensive and I'm on a tight budget, not sure what type of oil is in the car right now, but it's regular not synthetic, thanks for the info guys


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

ColomBlood said:


> I'm from New Jersey, I see that some of the members live in other countries so the oils and filters some of you use may not be sold here, so if you are from the US, please recommend some oil and filter brands for my car as I don't have a manual, also, do I HAVE to use synthetic oil? it's more expensive and I'm on a tight budget, not sure what type of oil is in the car right now, but it's regular not synthetic, thanks for the info guys


Check out the list posted above for everything that is certified for use in your car. You want a VW 502.00 oil. There are two pages of oils listed in that PDF.

I think it's strongly recommended you get a synthetic oil. It's really not that much more expensive. Autozone and Advance Auto Parts have continually-running specials for 5 quarts of synthetic plus a Bosch or K&N filter for $27-28. The special for conventional oil is only $10 cheaper. It's worth $10. You can also go 5000 miles on that oil change.

For filters, get a good Bosch or Mann filter. K&N is also a good brand. Just get whatever filter is offered in the special. I got a Bosch filter and 5 quarts of Castrol Syntec 5W-40 for $27 last time. Can't beat that.


----------



## ColomBlood (May 3, 2011)

*208k on my Jetta, synthetic or regular oil?*

from what I've read, it seems synthetic oil is recommended for VW, mine has 208K, I work with bus mechanics and today they suggested using regular oil cuz it's a bit thicker due to the high mileage on my car, and right now, since I just bought the car, it has regular oil in it, which way should I go? I'm torn LOL


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

IMO why bother switching to synthetic a 208K? Use High mileage or synthetic blend its cheaper and it will do the job. :thumbup:


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

ColomBlood said:


> from what I've read, it seems synthetic oil is recommended for VW, mine has 208K, I work with bus mechanics and today they suggested using regular oil cuz it's a bit thicker due to the high mileage on my car, and right now, since I just bought the car, it has regular oil in it, which way should I go? I'm torn LOL


I think you've gotten several responses all saying you should probably use a synthetic. At this point, it looks like you're just fishing for someone to validate your wish to use conventional oil. You're only going to save about $10 per oil change by using conventional. That's less than a quarter of the cost of a tank of gas. It's your money and your car man. I'd use synthetic. If you want to use conventional, go ahead. Stick to a good one if you do and get a quality filter like a Bosch, Mann, or Mahle. K&N also makes a very good one.

Does your Jetta have a turbo?


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

doctorvw said:


> Does your Jetta have a turbo?


MK3s never came with turbos straight from factory............. judging from the knowledge base of the OP on oils I highly doubt he is running a turbo setup

But I know where your going with this, if it has a turbo then a different oil setup would be needed :thumbup:


----------



## ColomBlood (May 3, 2011)

no turbo, just a 2.0 engine, thanks for the input


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

ColomBlood said:


> no turbo, just a 2.0 engine, thanks for the input


It's a lot safer to run conventional oil in a non-turbo engine. You can probably get away with conventional oil, especially after running it for 208K miles. Good luck with the VW.


----------

